# Currency convertor Melbourne (Australia) US dollars into Australian dollars



## y11 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Can any one advise me, where will be the best place to change my US dollars into Australian dollars in Melbourne ? with best rates? and when should I do it?


----------

